# Maya Massage - Belfast



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

[/color]Improving your chances ​​of conceiving​
​[/color]using Maya Massage & Acupuncture​​Thursday 26 April @ 7.30pm​​6 Mount Charles, (off Botanic Ave)​​BELFAST BT7 1NZ ​Maria Rafferty will lead this workshop. The emphasis will be on the health of the couple & the implications for a healthy conception. Maria will explain the relevance and benefits of Maya Massage and Acupuncture and how the therapies work with assisted conception. She will cover the physical, emotional, mental and spiritual aspects of health. She will cover digestion problems, stress, insomnia and male factor.Maria Rafferty BSc, Lic Ac, Cert ATMAT, AFPA​Let me know if you plan to attend - [email protected][/font]​​/links​


----------

